# FritzBox 7430 für Gaming mit Telekom DSL?



## lacn (27. Februar 2017)

*FritzBox 7430 für Gaming mit Telekom DSL?*

Liebe Community,

in meiner neuen Wohnung habe ich mir DSL von der Telekom bestellt, und zwar Magenta M (also bis zu 50 MBit). Ich habe aber den Speedport der Telekom abgelehnt und würde mir gerne eine eigenen Router dazuholen. Dabei dachte ich an eine FritzBox, da die ja einen sehr guten Ruf haben.

Auf meiner Suche bin ich schließlich auf die FritzBox 7430 gestoßen. Die Frage ist:

'Kann' diese FritzBox den Tarif der Telekom? Bei der Telekombestellung stand irgendwie, dass nur bestimmte Router den Tarif können.
Liefert mir diese FritzBox die maximale Geschwindigkeit sowohl im WiFi als auch über Ethernet, sodass vor allem flüssiges (Online-)Gaming möglich ist?

Ich kenne mich mit Routern selber leider nicht so gut aus, und bin daher für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Tolotos66 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: FritzBox 7430 für Gaming mit Telekom DSL?*

Die reicht für alles.
Gruß T.


----------



## lacn (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: FritzBox 7430 für Gaming mit Telekom DSL?*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Die reicht für alles.
> Gruß T.



Okay, das klingt ja schon mal gut 

Wäre eine andere empfehlenswerter oder passt die in allen Belangen?


----------



## MountyMAX (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: FritzBox 7430 für Gaming mit Telekom DSL?*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Die reicht für alles.
> Gruß T.



Nein. Tut sie nicht, er will online Gaming über W-Lan, da ist das 2,4 Ghz Netz nicht so toll, 5 Ghz ist da deutlich besser.

D.h. eine von diesen Fritzen

AVM FRITZ!Box 7560 WLAN AC + N Router: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
AVM FRITZ!Box 7490 WLAN AC + N Router 5 GHz2,4 GHz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
oder die
AVM FRITZ!Box 7580 WLAN AC + N Router 5 GHz2,4 GHz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Natürlich brauchst u auch einen potenten W-Lan Stick, z.B. den: Asus USB-AC68 AC1900 Dual-Band Wi-Fi USB Stick: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Maqama (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: FritzBox 7430 für Gaming mit Telekom DSL?*

Für die Leitung ist die 7430 völlig ausreichend. Ich nutze diese selber für eine Magenta M Leitung.
An deiner Stelle würde ich versuchen den PC über LAN anzuschließen.
Falls die Box zu weit weg steht, dann kauf dir DLAN.

Denn so ziemlich der einzig wichtige Unterschied zwischen der 7430 und den größeren Modellen ist das fehlende 5Ghz Netz.
Der Aufpreis den man dafür zahlt finde ich jedoch mehr als Frech.

Daher kauf die 7430 und falls benötigt einen DLAN Kit.


----------



## MountyMAX (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: FritzBox 7430 für Gaming mit Telekom DSL?*

LAN-Kabel ist natürlich besser, aber wir kennen nicht seine "Wohnumgebung" sollte es in der Stadt im Wohnblock sein, kannst du 2,4 Ghz selbst für normalses surfen knicken und muss auf 5 ghz ausweichen. - oder man kauft sich einen W-Lan Booster und zeigt, wer der King im Block ist


----------



## Maqama (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: FritzBox 7430 für Gaming mit Telekom DSL?*

Wenn man nur eine Wohung hat, reicht auch 2,4Ghz, so zumindestens meine Erfahrung.
Nutze selber nur 2,4Ghz für meinen Verstärker, Handy und Drucker.
Immer bei 100% Empfang, allerdings auch im selben Raum bei etwa 20 weiteren verfügbaren Wlan Netzen.

Man kann aber ja in der Fritz Box sehr einfach auf einen wenig benutzten Kanal wechseln.

Sollte man ein großes Haus haben, dann sind i.d.R. auch weniger andere Wlan Netze in der Umgebung.

5Ghz ist zwar ganz nett, aber der Aufpreis bei AVM ist viel zu hoch.

Da kaufe ich lieber ein DLAN Kit für den PC und die billigere Fritz Box.


----------



## MountyMAX (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: FritzBox 7430 für Gaming mit Telekom DSL?*

Ja wäre eine Option, mir geht es halt darum, das der TE bestimmt auch andere Geräte wie Tablet, Handy usw. einbinden will und mit 5 Ghz hat ein eine gewisse Sicherheit, dass er im Zweifel auf 5 Ghz ausweichen kann .. ..


----------



## Tolotos66 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: FritzBox 7430 für Gaming mit Telekom DSL?*

Ich habe sie deswegen empfohlen, da ich sie selbst nutze.. 115qm Wohnfläche(entsprechend Wände), 2x Gamer-PCs(mein Sohn und ich) via DLan, 1x Laptop(Frau) mit WLan, 1x Netzwerkdrucker, 1x NAS, 4x Smartphone über WLan und 4x DECT-Telefone. Läuft alles ohne Probleme. Hab sogar WLan-Empfang auf dem Balkon
Gruß T.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: FritzBox 7430 für Gaming mit Telekom DSL?*

Zum Spielen sollte man auf keinen Fall auf das 2.4GHz-Netz setzen, wenn man einige WLANs in der Umgebung hat - und dazu brauchts nicht mal unbedingt eine Wohnung. 
Bekanntlichermaßen kann ja auf einem WLAN-Kanal nur ein Gerät gleichzeitig senden/empfangen... Bekanntlichermaßen ist das 2.4GHz-Netz wenn man nicht gerade in der Pampa wohnt extrem überlaufen. Bekanntlichermaßen gibt es ja so nette Zeitgenossen, die sich nicht an die Regel Kanal 1, 6 und 11 halten und dadurch sich selbst und vorallem sowohl die benachbarten Kanäle durch die Kanalüberlappungen zusätzlich stören. 

Oder auch kurz: Die Übertragungsraten und in geringem Maße auch die Latenzen sind im 2.4GHz-Netz für den Eimer. Daher kommt auch der Ruf von WLAN, es sei ja so unfassbar schlecht wenn man auf Geschwindigkeit und Spiele steht... Viele kennen halt gutes 5GHz-WLAN auf realistische Entfernungen nicht (wobei, selbst wenn das 5GHz-WLAN eine etwas geringere Reichweite hat, kommt es mit dem geringerem Empfang wegen der fehlenden Überlappungsthematik deutlich besser zurecht...). 

Bevor ich mich auf eine FritzBox und dann auch noch nur auf das 2.4GHz-Netz festlegen würde, würde ich eher auf die Telefoniefunktion verzichten und dafür dann eine nicht ganz so teure 3490 nehmen. Heute hat doch eh jeder ein Handy mit Flat, da ist Festnetz eh nicht mehr soooo essenziell.
Router mit Modem mit Hersteller: AVM, Übertragungsrate (5GHz): ab 867Mbps Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Als WLAN-ac-Stick braucht man dann auch nicht gleich die vollkommen überteuerten 1300er-Sticks, da tut es ein 867er-Modell wie dieses hier völlig ausreichend:
TP-Link Archer T4U AC1200 V1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der packt bei mir über ca. 6m Luftlinie, zwei Plattenbauwände und durch die Küche brutto 585-650MBit/s bei fast voller Signalstärke. Und das mit der besch... TeleColumbus Kabelbox. Ergo dürfte da ne Nettokapazität von knappen 300MBit/s bestehen. Wozu also noch ac-1300...


----------



## skankee (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: FritzBox 7430 für Gaming mit Telekom DSL?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Bekanntlichermaßen gibt es ja so nette Zeitgenossen, die sich nicht an die Regel Kanal 1, 6 und 11 halten und dadurch sich selbst und vorallem sowohl die benachbarten Kanäle durch die Kanalüberlappungen zusätzlich stören.



Auf 2,4 Ghz passen 4 Kanäle nebeneinander: 1, 5, 9, 13. Das Schema zu nehmen ist mMn. richtig, auch wenn in der Nachbarschaft viele 1, 6, 11 nutzen.

Dann nimmt man eben 1,5, 13 (9 überlappt vorhandene 6 und 11) und lässt so potentiell mehr Platz für andere W-Lans.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: FritzBox 7430 für Gaming mit Telekom DSL?*

Ja stimmt, mit dem g-Standard sind die Frequenzbreiten ja leicht schmaler geworden (20 statt 22MHz). 
Durch den b-Standard sind im 2.4GHz-Netz allerdings weiterhin die Kanäle 1, 6 und 11 etabliert (so hat es auch im letzten Cisco CNA R&S-Kurs gestanden, mal so btw)... Und ich erlebe es öfters als es mir lieb ist, aber auch wenn in Europa die Nutzung/direkte Wahl des Kanals 13 eigentlich kein Thema sein sollte, mir kommen zu oft Geräte unter die Nase, die nur die Kanäle 1 - 11 unterstützen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (1. März 2017)

*AW: FritzBox 7430 für Gaming mit Telekom DSL?*

Ich hab über den Läppi meiner Frau geschaut, welche WLans, welche Kanäle nutzen(die meisten User wissen gar nicht, das man dies ändern kann ) und hab dann unser WLan entsprechend über die Fritzbox angepasst. Null Problemo.
Gruß T.


----------



## lacn (1. März 2017)

*AW: FritzBox 7430 für Gaming mit Telekom DSL?*

Wow, da hat sich ja eine ganz schöne Diskussion entwickelt. Danke auf jeden Fall dafür, damit kann ich schon was anfangen.

Ganz andere Frage: Egal ob es jetzt 4730 oder 4790 wird, kann ich die Box dann direkt an dieses Kabel von der Telekom anschließen oder muss da etwas "dazwischen" rein?

Und kann man dieses Kabel von der Telefonsteckdose auch durch ein längeres ersetzen? Ich würde die FritzBox nämlich wirklich gerne per LAN an den PC hängen, aber dafür muss sie leider durch den halben Raum.


----------



## MountyMAX (1. März 2017)

*AW: FritzBox 7430 fÃ¼r Gaming mit Telekom DSL?*

Da es neu quasi nur noch IP Anschlüsse gibt, geht das Kabel vom Router direkt in die Dose.
Die Kabel sind mit über 4 m schon ganz ordentlich, bedenke aber, je länger das Kabel desto mehr Leitungsdämpfung hast du, in der Regel ist das egal, nur wenn "gerade so" vdsl 50 bei dir ankommt könntest du etwas Bandbreite verlieren, einfach mal schauen, was die Fritzbox dann für Leitungswerte anzeigt.

Übrigens ... du kannst, wenn du ein VoIP/W-LAN Telefon oder gar kein Telefon nutzen willst dir eine 3490 AVM FRITZ!Box 3490 5 GHz2,4 GHz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor kaufen, ist an sich eine 7490 nur ohne Telefonie.


----------



## lacn (1. März 2017)

*AW: FritzBox 7430 fÃ¼r Gaming mit Telekom DSL?*



MountyMAX schrieb:


> Da es neu quasi nur noch IP Anschlüsse gibt, geht das Kabel vom Router direkt in die Dose.
> Die Kabel sind mit über 4 m schon ganz ordentlich, bedenke aber, je länger das Kabel desto mehr Leitungsdämpfung hast du, in der Regel ist das egal, nur wenn "gerade so" vdsl 50 bei dir ankommt könntest du etwas Bandbreite verlieren, einfach mal schauen, was die Fritzbox dann für Leitungswerte anzeigt.
> 
> Übrigens ... du kannst, wenn du ein VoIP/W-LAN Telefon oder gar kein Telefon nutzen willst dir eine 3490 AVM FRITZ!Box 3490 5 GHz2,4 GHz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor kaufen, ist an sich eine 7490 nur ohne Telefonie.



Alles klar, dankesehr!

D.h. die 3490er kann dasselbe wie die 7490er, wenn man kein Telefon braucht? Das wäre nämlich bei mir der Fall.

Ist das mit der Leitungsdämpfung dasselbe, wenn ich z.B. ein längeres LAN-Kabel vom Router zum PC führe? Irgendwie muss ich nämlich vermutlich über 2 Türrahmen drüber.


----------



## MountyMAX (1. März 2017)

*AW: FritzBox 7430 fÃ¼r Gaming mit Telekom DSL?*



lacn schrieb:


> Alles klar, dankesehr!
> 
> D.h. die 3490er kann dasselbe wie die 7490er, wenn man kein Telefon braucht? Das wäre nämlich bei mir der Fall.


Ja, habe beide, wobei die 3490 inzwischen nur noch als Notfalllösung rumsteht, wenn mal wieder ein Gewitter die 7490 gegrillt hat. (da ich Telefonie benötige, die 3490 nutze ich an sich als Modem vor einer alten 7490 mit defektem DSLPort, wenn die aktuelle 7490 defekt ist)



lacn schrieb:


> Ist das mit der Leitungsdämpfung dasselbe, wenn ich z.B. ein längeres LAN-Kabel vom Router zum PC führe? Irgendwie muss ich nämlich vermutlich über 2 Türrahmen drüber.



Nein, LAN Kabel kannst du bis 100 m ohne Geschwindigkeitsverlust verlegen, wenn nicht zu viele Störquellen in der Nähe sind und keine mechanische Beanspruchung zu erwarten ist (durch Fenster/Tür welcher öfters geöffnet wird, Erbeben ..), würde ich Flachband ( Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fur: lan flachband ) versuchen, dass kannst du gut verschwinden lassen


----------



## lacn (1. März 2017)

*AW: FritzBox 7430 fÃ¼r Gaming mit Telekom DSL?*



MountyMAX schrieb:


> Ja, habe beide, wobei die 3490 inzwischen nur noch als Notfalllösung rumsteht, wenn mal wieder ein Gewitter die 7490 gegrillt hat. (da ich Telefonie benötige, die 3490 nutze ich an sich als Modem vor einer alten 7490 mit defektem DSLPort, wenn die aktuelle 7490 defekt ist)
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, LAN Kabel kannst du bis 100 m ohne Geschwindigkeitsverlust verlegen, wenn nicht zu viele Störquellen in der Nähe sind und keine mechanische Beanspruchung zu erwarten ist (durch Fenster/Tür welcher öfters geöffnet wird, Erbeben ..), würde ich Flachband ( Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fur: lan flachband ) versuchen, dass kannst du gut verschwinden lassen



Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Info. Also müsste die 3490 für meine Zwecke eigentlich gut reichen, oder?

Kann man die 3490 irgendwie an der Wand montieren? Mein Problem ist, dass die Telefondose direkt neben der Tür ist und mein PC zwei Raumecken weiter über zwei Türen hinweg steht. Das mit dem Flachband ginge gut, aber ich muss die Fritzbox irgendwie neben der Telefondose montieren, und am Boden kann sie leider nicht stehen.


----------



## MountyMAX (1. März 2017)

*AW: FritzBox 7430 für Gaming mit Telekom DSL?*

Ja, diese kann wie die meisten Fritzboxen an der Wand montiert werden. ( https://www.teltarif.de/arch/2014/kw12/avm-fritzbox-leiterplatte-aufgeschraubt-innenleben-3l.jpg )


----------



## lacn (1. März 2017)

*AW: FritzBox 7430 für Gaming mit Telekom DSL?*



MountyMAX schrieb:


> Ja, diese kann wie die meisten Fritzboxen an der Wand montiert werden. ( https://www.teltarif.de/arch/2014/kw12/avm-fritzbox-leiterplatte-aufgeschraubt-innenleben-3l.jpg )



Super, dann ist alles geklärt - vielen lieben Dank!


----------

